

Ask HN: Is it okay if your startup is based on external APIs? - pmtarantino

I apologize for my english. I am starting a new project. The problem (if it is a problem), is that it is based on external APIs. It has a lot of own technology, which is taking a lot of effort to develop. My fear is, what happen if those APIs become unavailable?<p>Have you got any advice for this kind of product, which are based mainly in data provided by external APIs?<p>Thank you!
======
whichdan
It's really a judgement call, but trying to remove every API dependency before
you launch is most likely over-optimization. I'd suggest focusing on launching
and refactoring later on, for two reasons:

1\. If the app doesn't generate revenue, the time spent refactoring now will
be wasted.

2\. Your users won't care about whether or not you're using APIs when it's
time to sign up.

Just make sure you have a plan in mind for what to do if the APIs do become
unavailable, make sure the dependent code fails gracefully, and until then,
just keep on truckin'.

~~~
pmtarantino
The problem is the product can't work without the API. I thought that maybe a
data-entry person could do the work if it fails, but I don't think it would
work too much time.

Thank you for your answer :)

~~~
PonyGumbo
Don't forget about Mechanical Turk.

------
ig1
Yes, but it's just a risk to be aware of. You're far more likely to be killed
by other factors than the API disappearing (assuming it's a major API).

You can also mitigate the risk by looking at other options such as
alternatives.

